# Just started



## Dalboy (31 Mar 2022)

Normally you will find me playing with wood either turning it or making wooden models with it. Well last year I had a major garden renovation which included a new workshop and the addition of some new toys namely a Warco 250 lathe and a WM18 mill with DRO.
So as you can see I am totally new to playing with metal and have taken on a small project as you can see from the photos
I started it in January and it could be a long project.


----------



## eribaMotters (31 Mar 2022)

Model railway carriage chassis sides?

Colin


----------



## AES (31 Mar 2022)

Don't think so (but could be easily wrong). My guess a "small" 0-6-0 tank engine (steam), though I must say that I'm stumped on the big (in relation to the axle horn blocks) square cut out at one end of the chassis side plates. Come on Dalboy, tell us - please!


----------



## Tris (31 Mar 2022)

No idea what it is yet but I'm looking forward to following this thread


----------



## Dalboy (31 Mar 2022)

AES said:


> Don't think so (but could be easily wrong). My guess a "small" 0-6-0 tank engine (steam), though I must say that I'm stumped on the big (in relation to the axle horn blocks) square cut out at one end of the chassis side plates. Come on Dalboy, tell us - please!



It is certainly an 0-6-0 loco of the Caledonian Railway called Rob Roy in 3 1/2" gauge and also is a live steam model. The large cut outs are where the cylinder block sits going through to the steam chest on the inside.
I am getting close to assembling the chassis before moving onto the wheels.

Just like this one


----------



## Lorenzl (31 Mar 2022)

A free steam facial with every ride; I like the way the driver looked around the steam to see where he was 

It amazes me how much weight those small engines can pull as the contact between the wheels and track must be tiny.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Mar 2022)

Dalboy said:


> It is certainly an 0-6-0 loco of the Caledonian Railway called Rob Roy in 3 1/2" gauge and also is a live steam model. The large cut outs are where the cylinder block sits going through to the steam chest on the inside.
> I am getting close to assembling the chassis before moving onto the wheels.
> 
> Just like this one


Fantastic! 
Love the engineering skill that goes into making one!!


----------



## Dalboy (1 Apr 2022)

Lorenzl said:


> A free steam facial with every ride; I like the way the driver looked around the steam to see where he was
> 
> It amazes me how much weight those small engines can pull as the contact between the wheels and track must be tiny.



On a cold morning I can see my glasses fogging but that is quite a way off yet. I have brought all the castings for this build and without all the metal needed it is already heavy and on top of that you have the water in the boiler when you start the days running. I was thinking of going to the 5" gauge but glad I did because of the total weight.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Apr 2022)

Six Hornstays made and drilled then the horns drilled and tapped followed by shortening the fixing screws as I only had some which were too long these are 5BA bolts









The centre support rod was cut and drilled either end then tapped 6BA so I took the opportunity to do a dry fit. Hopefully will be able to get the surface plate out and get everything squared up and the holes drilled and tapped to hold the buffer beams in.


----------



## AES (2 Apr 2022)

IMHO, this is shaping up REALLY nicely Dalboy. I have often enjoyed your superb wooden modelling here, and this loco is also going to be a real treat I'm sure.

One hopefully useful suggestion if I may?

As BA bolts are relatively-speaking a bit rare these days, I'd guess you'll often end up shortening over-long bolts. So how about a nut plate for the sizes you'll most often be using? At a guess I'd say probably 4BA, 5BA, 6BA, even 7 BA, and possibly 3BA. Sorry if this is teaching granny to suck eggs, but since coming here to "Metric land" I often find myself shortening "my most used" metric bolts and machine screws (10, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4 and 3 - all ISO C) and have found the half hour needed to make the nut plate very well spent.

HTH. Looking forward to more posts from you.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Apr 2022)

AES said:


> IMHO, this is shaping up REALLY nicely Dalboy. I have often enjoyed your superb wooden modelling here, and this loco is also going to be a real treat I'm sure.
> 
> One hopefully useful suggestion if I may?
> 
> ...



Thank you. Even though I may know how to do things I also welcome suggestions as I may not know.

I did make a plate which was the correct thickness for the length what was needed and lust filed off the access unscrewed them and a quick run around the thread to tidy it up I did six at a time so two lots. I could have ordered the right length but it was just as quick to shorten twelve that I needed I do tend to order over length as you can shorten but a pipper to lengthen short ones   

There are quite a few suppliers of Ba bolts here


----------



## AES (2 Apr 2022)

Yeah, I DO know about lengthening bolts that are too short Dalboy! BA is of course a bit hard to find locally here.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Jun 2022)

Not updated this for a while all the wheels are now quartered on the axles and fitted to the loco. connecting rods also complete and have just started on the coupling rods.

Still enjoying every minute and learning loads


----------

